# Santana with Steve Winwood



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As I sometimes do, I was fiddling around on Ticketmaster and just checking tickets on some shows coming up over the next few weeks. sometimes (rare), tickets get freed up or released after the show is either sold out or there are nothing left but nose bleeds. 

Got lucky on this one and got 2 seats 11 rows back from the stage at the Amphitheater for July 11th. I will usually only spend the cash if the seats are really good, so scooped those up.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Better than expected show at the MA last night in TO. Huge band and they are tight. Carlos was in form and it was a very enjoyable show.

1. YALEO
2. MARIA MARIA
3. FOO FOO
4. CORAZON ESPINADO
5. JINGO
6. SINGING WINDS / CRYING BEAST
7. BLACK MAGIC WOMAN / GYPSY QUEEN
8. OYE COMO VA
9. INCIDENT AT NESHABUR
10. HOT PANTS POWER
11. CAPRI
12. EVIL WAYS / A LOVE SUPREME
13. SMOOTH / DAME TU AMOR

WOODSTOCK CHANT
14. SOUL SACRIFICE
15. INTO THE NIGHT
16. LOVE, PEACE & HAPPINESS/ FREEDOM


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I guess we missed this big moment by a few nights. He brought her out and introduced her, but that was not the highlight of the evening. 



> Carlos Santana is smooth: The guitar god has gotten engaged after proposing onstage to his girlfriend, drummer Cindy Blackman.
> 
> The proposal came during a tour stop Friday in Tinley Park, Ill., outside Chicago. His representatives say he popped the question four songs into the concert after a Blackman drum solo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Looking forward to this tonight. As well as Steve Winwood's show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> Looking forward to this tonight. As well as Steve Winwood's show.


You will dig it for sure, Chito. Great band assembled and Winwood was great too


----------

